# New + Fluffy Warhammer Army Help



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm currently looking to begin a more...thematic army when I step into WHFB. While I do want that theme to more or less encompass the entire force, I also want to keep it slightly competitive and so I come here to ask all the veterans what theme I should go for. As of now I have two armies I'm highly interested in: Skaven and Warriors of Chaos.

Queek + Stormvermin Horde

This force would a Clan Mors force and would go heavy on the stormvermin and Clan Skryre equipment. I would likely be fielding blocks of clanrats with lots of weapon teams backed up by WLC's, warlock engineers, and of course probably two blocks of storm vermin.

Skrolk + Clan Pestilins

This army would be based on the aforementioned clan and probably field a up to two plague furnaces w/ priests, blocks of plague monks and plague claw catapults as well as some censer bearers.

WoC Tzeentch or Khorne

Here I'm not really sure on the theme but I really like the lore and fluff behind a couple of the special characters like Valkia, the tzeentch caster SC, and galrauch or however you spell his name. I would definitely go all warriors, knights, and chosen for this force because I love the way heavy and ornate armor looks. Also, I love how much variety there is within the book between the gifts of chaos section and the actual wargear section. SOOOO many ways to customize and that is a huge bonus for me. 

Ya so I would love to hear everyone's opinion of the above two choices. I'm really new to fantasy and although none of my friends play (I'm trying to goad them into joining me) I really want to get into it. Also, the above choices (especially the Clan Mors and the WoC forces) have some of my favorite models and the fact that they are all in plastic seals the deal for me. I really want to avoid forces that rely on metal for some/most of their good stuff (was interested in DE until I heard hydras were metal...ugh...). 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I do not know much about Skaven so cannot comment.



Hurricane said:


> ...all warriors, knights, and chosen for this force because I love the way heavy and ornate armor looks. Also, I love how much variety there is within the book between the gifts of chaos section and the actual wargear section.


I like the WoC fluff as well, although my army is mostly Nurgle/Slaanesh as I wanted to make a change from 40K.

If you are looking for baroque then the Knights are superb models with many modelling options.

Sadly the Warriors are fairly static with fewer converting options.

As you wanted to avoid the Hydra for being metal, I warn you Chosen are metal; although you can convert from the Warriors if you put effort in.

As WoC are a small army (particularly without Marauders) they are a good army if you want to spend time on each model and still have a reasonable force.

In terms of play, it depends how strict you are being about single God armies: if you are staying with one mark then it can play well, if you also limit all of your gifts and wargear then it can get tricky to build something competitive.

Overall, as someone who does not want to spend time optimising every choice and tactic, I find WoC robust enough to handle the occaisonal odd moment, so I think they are not a bad choice if you want to win some games whilst learning the rules.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

If I were to chose the WoC route then I wouldn't be too restrictive about sticking to a single god I suppose. I would mainly want to make the army fit with whatever Lord I chose though. So if I go Valkia it will be primarily Khorne, Vilitch will be primarily tzeentch and if I choose a sorcerer then I'll go with whatever god he is associated with. I also would not limit myself regarding wargear no matter what theme I went with.

I think some metals would be ok, especially since chosen would make up a smaller portion of the army versus warriors, knights, and shrines (which are the other units I would primarily field). I don't really like the look of the look of the cannons.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to give this a quick bump as I'm still having quite a hard time deciding. I think unfortunately the biggest task I'm currently facing is the prospect of gluing and painting 100+ clanrats/plague monks/stormvermin. It just seems daunting. Unfortunately from what I've read, it seems it's fairly necessary to have huge blocks of infantry for skaven to work well.

Warriors on the other hand I'm loving that I would not have to paint up tons of models as I would go primarily all warriors/chosen/knights but I'm worried about their lack of shooting. Does their magic compensate if I were to take vilitch or a lvl 4 tzeentch sorc? It would probably be a full tzeentch themed list as well.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

well Skaven and beastmen are pretty fluffy. oh you mean story lines.....nevermind.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

ok l am going to sum it up like this.

WoC vs Skaven.

- WoC are cheaper to make overall compare to skaven which is one of the more expisve race to get

- Both have a ton of different models and can make a ton of different armies.

-WoC are more stable then Skaven and to be honest l find Skaven one of the more harder races due to the rules and the FAQ.

-Skaven will never have the same game. but l find they either win big or lose big.

but l am a huge WoC fan so its not really fair even though l have both.

when it comes to magic a lv4 tzeentch mage will do the job well in most games.

also when it comes to single god most list don't run just one they use them all.

Edit: there are a few good SC of WoC but to be honest Valkia is only used in a troll army with Thorgg as she cost to much for what she does in a normal army


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

What would be some of the good SC's because I really love a lot of the WoC characters. Are vilitch, galrauch and archaon good besides valkia? I'm also a fan of scylla.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the main issue with Lord SC is there cost.

unlike 40K its army total % not slots

for example in you must have at least 25% of your army as core and your lord can cost up to 25% so in 2000 you need at least 500 in core and total lord can't go over 500.

the issue comes in when SC cost over 600 points from memory to even be able to legally play archaon you need at least 3000 points.

Hero SC like Thorgg, Fegus, Wil. Cost something around 200 points (can't post exact point value) so they are seen more often. Also are good for the point value. 

(P.S.) galrauch and archaon cost a ton of points but do well if there not to many WM around. vilitch is bad for his cost compare to a normal lv 4 Tzc lord.
valkia is only used in a troll army due to EotG rerolls.


----------

